# back pain.



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

3 weeks ago i hit a huge kicker landed on the flat just inches from the downhill and i smashed my back hard. i was done. the next weekend i tried the same thing and the same thing happened. now, 2 weeks later, it still is there and it makes spinning really hurt. i really want to spin backside 3's this weekend tho. should i continue with my stubborn bastard ways and go for the spins or just lay off. it doesnt hurt to a point were i cant move, it just hurts and gets in the way.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

I landed flat over a week ago..still hurts a little but it's wearing off a bit..it does suck, takes a while to heal.


----------



## LG_FUAD (Jan 11, 2011)

go to the chiropractor


----------

